# Lust4Lawn 2020 Overseed TTTF, KBG, PRG Mix (Back Yard)- NJ



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Now that my front yard reno is doing well, I wanted to tackle overseeding of my back yard. Overall area is ~3800 sq/ft.

August 22 - Since I had rented a dethatcher for my front yard reno I dethatched.

August 26 - Sprayed Tenacity at 5oz/acre since I had the sprayer out for the front yard reno.

September 4- I mowed to 1.25 on my HRX and bagged everything.

September 5 - Seed Down - I rented a slit seeder that had problems with dropping 2X the seed on the right compared to the left. I overlapped to get my seed rate something close to appropriate but dropped all of my poundage in one direction and couldn't get a low enough rate to spread again on the 45 degree so I just ran the unit around empty hoping for some sympathy spread.

Some areas were really thin with dead grass. I spread some additional seeds on these areas since it's more like new lawn rather than overseed areas. Overall I spread about 12-14 lbs of seed

**I have bags of Disease-Ex and was debating putting 2lbs/1000 but night time temps are 55-68 so I wasn't sure. Any feedback?

**Also some areas in front of the playground have moss. Should I treat this right now?
-
Seed Label from Levitt's in Parsippany, NJ which is a great store.


Back Yard: (Property goes about 6 feet past the Kwanzan Cherry)






View from the deck. you can see the slice lines.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Well, it looks like the slit seeder that dropped seed at a higher rate on the right side has really bit me.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

This area shows the most effect from the crappy slit seeder. This area had pretty heavy moss which is the lighter green area. The thing is that the seeder was able to rip thorugh it and get seed going. I've got to deal with this moss later.


I've run a manual reel mower a few times to keep the orignial grass low enough to give the overseed grass a fighting chance.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I have not done anything yet with the moss but this is filling in nicely otherwise. I spoonfed .2/lbs of N per 1000 via AMS spray on 10/2 and went on vacation for nine days. I mowed to 2.5" upon return and got 2 days of rain with totals of aobut 1.5-2". Here are photos from this morning showing the progress.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

On Monday I got my spoonfeeding of .2 lbs of N via AMS spray and K4L Extreme Blend at ~2 tsp per 1000 ib 10/19. Watered it in shortly afterwards and cut the lawn that evening to 2.5" HOC. Now it's Thursday and it probably could use another trim.


----------



## Bri831 (Apr 5, 2020)

I love the mix you used. Is levitts still in business?


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

@Bri831 Yes, they are open. I know their mobile website was down for a while but I was just there about a week ago.

I spread 2lbs/1K of SOP on this area on 4/3.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Here is where I am at in the backyard:


I picked up a SunJoe Scarifier last week and last night gave it a proper break-in. I grabbed 100 feet of 12ga power cords from my garage, dropped the setting to -5mm and -10mm depending on conditions and ran over about 80% of the backyard. I ran perpendicular to the path that I took last time due to the heavy banding from the defective slit seeder I rented last fall. The little machine works quite well and sounds like a vacuum cleaner.

Then I pulled out the Honda rotary and bagged all of the junk that it pulled out. I measured out about 10 lbs of seed and broadcast spread them over the yard. Today we are getting about 1" of rain so I'm hoping for some good soaking of the seed and soil contact.

I wanted to spray Tenacity last night but couldn't put any more time in. I'm going to try to get up early in the morning and spray Tenacity at 4oz/acre. Should I use surfactant to help with any existing weeds?


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I sprayed Tenacity at 4oz/acre rate without NIS at lunchtime. Technically I am just under 2 days after seed down.

Here is what the grooves look like in the area that is heavy with moss after the SunJoe scarifier passed at the lowest -10mm setting.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

5/3 2 lbs of SOP/1K & .2 N/1K via AMS granular before 1/2" of rain in the next 48 hours.

5/7 Imidicloprid @ .6 oz per K and Bifen IT 1 oz per K

5/14 .45 of N via granular 22-0-4 with 40% Slow release XCU, METHX and Milo

5/27 2 lbs of SOP/1K, .8 lbs/K of Triazicide.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

OK, I have given up on the grass that is in this location and my wife is on board for a full reno of this space. I've cut back on watering and plan to go full kill mode with glyphosate shortly.

I will continue to amend the soil but anything for the growth of the grass will be limited.

7/1 2 lbs of SOP/1K and dumped about 6 lbs total of an old random bag of 16-0-0 for a theoretical ~.2 lbs of N but it probably had less than 16% N due to age and storage.

This area sees a lot of kid traffic and a bit of shade which is great for the playground/kids but not so great for the potential for KBG. I don't really think that KBG is going to work back here.

This is the shade scenario by ~10:30am. I'm leaning towards a shade-tolerant TTTF like 4th Millenium, Titanium 2LS and/or Valkyrie LS. I'd love to get some Mazama in the mix but I don't know if there is really going to be much benefit.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

My wife is 100% down to renovate this area so tonight she was motivated to kill this mess off. I ended up finishing late using floodlights at 10pm.

Glyphosate at 2.5oz/300 feet per gallon, Ammonium Sulfate at 2.7 ounces(weight)/gallon, 2 tsp NIS and 1oz BASF Turf Mark dye per gallon.

I know it's a little early but why wait, right?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Lust4Lawn said:


> I know it's a little early but why wait, right?


Not really. This gives plenty of time for fallowing with 1-2 more apps of glyphosate for a real good kill. :thumbup:


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Lust4Lawn said:


> My wife is 100% down to renovate this area so tonight she was motivated to kill this mess off. I ended up finishing late using floodlights at 10pm.
> 
> Glyphosate at 2.5oz/300 feet per gallon, Ammonium Sulfate at 2.7 ounces(weight)/gallon, 2 tsp NIS and 1oz BASF Turf Mark dye per gallon.
> 
> I know it's a little early but why wait, right?


Not early at all. Good weather is upon us. Those plants are probably drinking the Gly like it's Kool aid. Perfect weather for a good kill.


----------

